# Merckx track on CL



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/1955359922.html


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I would highly question whether this is a genuine Merckx frame. First, I have never seen a Merckx track without a flat crown/round blade fork. Second, the lugs do not look correct....seat stay tips are too blunt, seat lug is not elongated at binder bolt, downtube/headtube lugs are cutout. Third, there are no EM logo embossings anywhere on the frame. Otherwise, the paint does look thick and well done, despite that the Molteni orange may be a bit off tone.
EM3


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Doesn't look like a Merckx to me either...but it still looks like a descent frame. As far as the cut-outs go, my 85 Corsa has similar looking lugs, although mine may be slightly longer. Fork looks wrong as do the "Colnago Super" decal on the chain stay.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

em3 said:


> I would highly question whether this is a genuine Merckx frame. First, I have never seen a Merckx track without a flat crown/round blade fork. Second, the lugs do not look correct....seat stay tips are too blunt, seat lug is not elongated at binder bolt, downtube/headtube lugs are cutout. Third, there are no EM logo embossings anywhere on the frame. Otherwise, the paint does look thick and well done, despite that the Molteni orange may be a bit off tone.
> EM3


Yes, the fork is a big give away. I really don't think Merckx ever offered that fork crown on any of thier bikes.


----------

